# Moving to Marbella



## Elsey38 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, we are due to move to Marbella in August and need your advice on places to live. We are looking for a village type feel close to Marbella. We are happy to have a 20 min commute into Marbella (where we are due to start work). 

It would be so helpful if we had a list of names to start our search. We don't real want an urbanisation , and would love a villa or town house with local shops/ restaurants near by.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Elsey38 said:


> Hi everyone, we are due to move to Marbella in August and need your advice on places to live. We are looking for a village type feel close to Marbella. We are happy to have a 20 min commute into Marbella (where we are due to start work).
> 
> It would be so helpful if we had a list of names to start our search. We don't real want an urbanisation , and would love a villa or town house with local shops/ restaurants near by.
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Congrats on jobs! What are you going to be doing?

Where to live rather depends on whether you will have a car or whether you will be relying on public transport?

Do you know the area at all, you really need to have a look round and see what appeals, but you are right to want to avoid many of the Urbs on the outskirts of Marbella. There's a lot of them available, and they are tempting because they are more modern, nicer furnished and cheaper, but they are all half empty or just used for summer rentals. Outwith the season, you will be living in a ghost town. A lot of the furnishings in rentals in older areas looks very dated, to say the least, but at least you are more likely to find a few friendly neighbours!

But you could start looking in the Fuengerola direction at places like Las Chapas and Elvira. In the other direction you have Estapona and San Pedro for starters. 

I wouldn't rule out central Marbella, t's very convenient and is really very nice. Let me know if you want me to name a few area to look at in Marbella town.


----------



## nadiam84 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Elsey38, did you find what you were looking for? I am in the same boat and looking to move in September and need to find the best areas, although I have 2 young children also and looking for schools at the same time. Any recommendations of family friendly, not too expensive or to remote areas would be a huge help.

Many thanks


----------

